
Sexting, Email, and Other Tech Basics That Mystify the Supreme Court - stevekinney
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/06/supreme-court-tech-fails-sexting-aereo
======
damnmachine
I could not read that article without becoming thoroughly enraged. How can
they make rulings on these kinds of cases with such an incredible lack of
understanding of the subject matter.

~~~
belovedeagle
Similarly, how could you pass judgement on the court with such an incredible
lack of understanding of how it operates? Judges and juries shouldn't need to
understand every aspect of every possible topic which could come before them;
that's absolutely ridiculous! Their domain of expertise is the /law/,
something of which you are no doubt as ignorant as they are of technology.

